# Game 32: Heat @ Lakers (12/25 5:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, December 25, 2010 | 5:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lose.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Lakers won't remember tomorrow so much as a basketball game as they remember it being the apocalyspe..










Just forfeit Basel...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awesome promo some fan made...






Even when we've been mediocre the past couple of years, all the Lakers/Heat games have come down to the wire. Especially last year when we had the OT game Miami won and the bank shot buzzer beating 3 by Kobe.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> Lose.


Surrendering already?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Surrendering already?


Can you blame him? The Lakers have only played five games against teams over .500 and they've lost three.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That promo clip was awesome.

This game is gonna be so epic. Watching it with my cousin who'se a Laker guy, we better friggin win...

Their size and length worries me, but I think it'll be a great game. Both teams have very similar records.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> That promo clip was awesome.
> 
> This game is gonna be so epic. Watching it with my cousin who'se a Laker guy, we better friggin win...
> 
> Their size and length worries me, but I think it'll be a great game. Both teams have very similar records.


Same here, watching with a Laker fan (uncle) ugh. Type of game I hate to lose. Our boys better come out ready to ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> WindhorstESPN Dwyane Wade (sore knee) went through Heat practice today. If no setbacks, signs are he'll play vs. Lakers tomorrow.





> IraHeatBeat Dwyane Wade said "my plan is to play" despite ongoing knee swelling. "It doesn't feel great but it feels better," Wade said.


..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Is bynum healthy?

I don't want lakers to have any other excuse that this is just a regular season game if they lose.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Man, I am such an idiot... I called for reservations for my family's xmas supper at 5...

I think I am going to try and change it for 8


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Bynum has been back for a week or so.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Lakers haven't played against a defense like this since the NBA finals. This is going to be like one of those "unleash hell" moments in the 3rd quarter when we go into skirmish mode.

We've beaten more +.500 teams than the Lakers have even played. Going to love the stunned silence of Lakers fans after Lebron contracts their ass.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and something a lot of people don't know...Big Z's length bothers the **** out of Gasol and Bynum. They're used to being so much taller than everyone, Big Z throws them off. He was a big reason why the Cavs swept the season series last year, and his play on the lakers towers was a huge reason why the Cavs wanted him back after that Wizards deal. He doesn't guard quick powerful players like Howard well. But slower plodding bigs like Bynum and Gasol...he does great with. Gasol plays that euro game that Big Z grew up with so he knows all about defending that ****.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Z has been a very pleasant surprise for me. I expected he'd seldom, if ever, have defensive success over his matchup. He's surprisingly played solid D on a few different post players, and I can imagine the Lakers towers being one, in sensible spurts. Thanks for the insight there.

The Lakers are one of those elite teams we really don't match up terribly against on the court. Even when Dwyane was playing on one leg and Kobe was in MVP mode, it was a competitive game. As long as Dwyane's leg isn't holding us back this time, and we can get decent performances from our role players, I think we'll at least have a chance.

Speaking of Dwyane, its as if ESPN has forgotten he exists when discussing the Kobe-LeBron matchup. Its as if they want us to forget Dwyane is on the team, because Kobe vs. LeBron/Dwyane is less sexy. No mention at all. How about plugging the game by pointing out the fact that you have the three best players in the game, and three of the best perimeter players of their era, and perhaps all time, playing in one game. Not enough?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news..


> IraHeatBeat Erik Spoelstra expects Dwyane Wade to play. "He's fine," he said.


Wont be around for the game. Here's hoping the Heat win :woot:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya I have to go to dinner at 6. DVR FTW!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What? W2B we need you! Close the thread then!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think this is the first itme they wore red ths season?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

yup. weve been introducing the red at or around xmas lately. im lovin the unexpected red warmups, and everyone in red shoes. was hopin for red sweatbands tho. guess we wont be seein that this year


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Nice D by Big Z on Gasol


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

BOSH! Where the hell has that been all year?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

nice pass wade, great slam bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can James Jones just once shoot great in an important game?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dampier has wrecked our offensive flow.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice defense, now score more points. Bitches.

:flay:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Loving the defense tonight. Great ball movement too. Reminds you of the Knicks and Cavs games so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

it looks like we may have gone back to the brighter red. maybe its just me...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn that JJ three would have been nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm back earlier than I thought I would :rock:

Great D so far. 

JJ has missed 2 WIDE open 3's. Needs to make those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh is playing amazing


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Bosh played very well. That tech no lebron wa bull.. Btw i'e been wondering hte ast few games wahts on lebrons face, like around his eyes, looks like bruises or somthing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-38 Miami at the half

Great D by the Heat in that half to hold Bryant and Gasol to a combined 6-21.

Heat big 3 is playing well. Gotta love the ball movement.

Still think we lost a lot of momentum on Mario's dumb decision to not throw the lob to Lebron and instead set Dwyane up perfectly to get the charge.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Great ****ing half! Let's continue to play defense and to run the offense second half!

:flay:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh looks great out there. He's getting his confidence. Taking it off the dribble, getting to the glass for big boards...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh hasn't been hesitating and been making a lot of plays in traffic. Two things he's needed to do better all year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They are spending so much energy on Lebron and Wade, the lane is there for Bosh. Hope he stays aggressive. He could go for 40 tonight if he does.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet layup by Wade to start the 3rd


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with 20


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big Cat helping someone hit the ground even in a suit :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow that was a really nice recovery by Arroyo on a broken play. He managed to run a successful pick and roll to get Z a wide open shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Powerful Layup by LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lakers in a groove right now. They're putting Z in pick and roll situations and exploiting his slowness.

6-14 from 3 is pretty good, but our 2 best 3pt shooters all year, JJ and Carlos, are a combined 0-6.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Play DEFENSE!!!!!

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 333333

5-5 from 3


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damn. We've been so close to blowing this open. They keep getting the lucky bounces though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-64 Miami after 3

Up 11.Cant ask for anything more heading into the 4th but damn, Mario, JJ and Carlos could have put this game away had they made their open 3's.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PLAY DEEEEEFEEEEENSEEEEEE BITCHESSSSS!

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet move by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

Finally


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is an assist away from a triple double


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If we win this the Lakers didn't care. If we lose it we can't beat elite teams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ draws the charge


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp scores. Lebron gets the triple double


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This has been Lebron's best game in a Heat uniform. Almost perfect.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This was an ass-kicking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron, Wade and Bosh out :clap:

All 3 played great


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There it is, signature win for the season so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 96-80

Great win. Awesome D throughout. This should shut the haters up for a while.

Lebron was POTG. Like I said earlier, almost a perfectly played game by Lebron. I cant think of one thing he did bad today.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> Oh and something a lot of people don't know...Big Z's length bothers the **** out of Gasol and Bynum. They're used to being so much taller than everyone, Big Z throws them off. He was a big reason why the Cavs swept the season series last year, and his play on the lakers towers was a huge reason why the Cavs wanted him back after that Wizards deal. He doesn't guard quick powerful players like Howard well. But slower plodding bigs like Bynum and Gasol...he does great with. Gasol plays that euro game that Big Z grew up with so he knows all about defending that ****.


Nice call here on Z vs Gasol. He was definitely off today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Magic's ripping into the Lakers.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm so glad I was able to cath the second half of this game! 

We killed it! Bosh played great!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I want to give all of the big three POTG, but failing that Lebron gets it for a pretty much perfect game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Silly how the ESPN studio is trying to portray that the Lakers lost due to effort.

They came out with tons of effort. Odom pushed the ball up the court many times, but they tried to beat us in the paint and they found out that they had the wrong gameplan. You don't beat our system by forcing shots in the paint.

Lakers also tried to play physical which is an extension of effort. Artest put LeBron is a damn headlock of all things.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron def gets POTG but Bosh was awesome in the first half and Wade played lockdown defense all game


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*High fives all around HEAT fans. It's great to have been a long time fan waiting for something special like this to develop. I'm proud of my devotion to this team over the years.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Silly how the ESPN studio is trying to portray that the Lakers lost due to effort.
> 
> They came out with tons of effort. Odom pushed the ball up the court many times, but they tried to beat us in the paint and they found out that they had the wrong gameplan. You don't beat our system by forcing shots in the paint.
> 
> Lakers also tried to play physical which is an extension of effort. Artest put LeBron is a damn headlock of all things.


BSPN hates Miami dude. Some of their expert analysts were making fun of the Jets coach tripping a Miami Dolphin player. BSPN is a joke and a half. Lucky for us they can't sell that we're not the better team right now no matter how hard they try.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Rio was disappointing though. Glad he at least knocked that 3 at the end.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought the whole team played really well. Weird that Mike Miller wasn't given much of a chance tonight though.

Very happy with the win. LBJ was the architect, Bosh showed assertiveness and aggressiveness, and Wade played exceptional D on Kobe - albet that missed dunk was an embarassing gaffe.

Good call futurist re: Z on Pau/Bynum. Z had a very productive game.

I actually thought Rio played quite well, yeah he missed some open treys, but he hit some as well. 13/2/2 is a good night for Mario, and he outplayed Steve Blake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Someone asked Wade and Bron if its a coincidence that this streak started with the insertion of Erik Dampier. Both Wade and Lebron laughed then Lebron said "Its now the big 4" :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo is getting better at this rotation thing. He didn't forcefeed Joel minutes when Damp and Z were the better matchup against Gasol and Bynum. Last game against Phoenix Z got only 5 or 6 minutes while Joel and Damp got the most. I just hope this continues when Haslem comes back. DO NOT play Bosh at center just to give UD his minutes!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

don't know why I can't post vids on here no more.

new nWo vid I just seen. Very good. Heat organization should embrace this and play it in the arena.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoQyzmn8mLA&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Future made the call of the day about Z taking on Gasol. Wish i could give her 10x rep.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Only one way to describe today...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on the victory. See ya in March. :cheers:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I was ill, coughing up my internal organs, under a quilt on the sofa last night.

I had ESPN on, and suddenly, I felt great!  I watched Orlando beat the Celtics, then us drub the Lakers. It was really a great performance all-around. The ball movement was unreal, they could not handle the amount of open three's we got. 

So much for getting killed by the Lakers awesome front-court huh? Bosh, the soft, non-rebounding, perimeter camping PF, got 13 rebounds, 4 more than Odom, the Lakers top rebounder. 

Hell, if Bosh would've picked up 17 points, and 5 boards, like a certain Pau Gasol, the Lakers fan would be ripping into Bosh for that, saying he only cares about his scoring numbers, and he's too soft.

I know it's not the playoffs yet but this is a fantastic feel-good win. 

Advantage: Miami. 

:cheers:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I am as excited as any of you but I have to agree that Lakers did not seem to give in much effort. That team is not the same team that won the chip last year.

A win is still a win though and this was one of those must win for us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Swarming defense demoralizes opponents


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Smithian said:


> The Lakers won't remember tomorrow so much as a basketball game as they remember it being the apocalyspe..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may have been my most accurate prediction post of all time.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^:laugh:

Does anyone have a picture of that nasty Bosh dunk on Matt Barnes? I want that as my avatar.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

FX™ said:


> ^:laugh:
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of that nasty Bosh dunk on Matt Barnes? I want that as my avatar.


The Lakers never saw it coming...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Oh **** :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The Lakers? ****, I never saw it coming! For most of the year, Bosh has just gotten stripped or made a layup on a play like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Best I could find of that dunk...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Best I could find of that dunk...


LOL at Z's face.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I had to keep Z in the cropped version. :laugh: 

Cheers W2B.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

CB1 is such a dumb nickname. Should call Bosh Spiderman. That wingspan is crazy.

Or maybe Dhalsim from Street Fighter.


----------



## AiRBoY (Jan 4, 2011)

*[email protected]*

Alot of my friends beed talking trsh saying this is going to happen...well i honesly have to say Wade shut down Kobe in the first quater nothing else to say.We Heat fans have bragging rights untill next year or untill they play again..:nah:


----------

